# "Collision Course" Winners' Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 26, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a tie. 

Kindly put your hands together to congratulate *Gumby* for her superb winning entry, *The Old Woman and the Sea*, and (oy, this is always so awkward) *Chester's Daughter*, for my entry,  *For Jordan*.

We will both receive this month's Laureate, and even though neither of us are big on picking, whether we do it together, or torture each other until one of us is at death's door and agrees to do the deed, next month's prompt will be chosen.



Kudos, sis! I love that piece to bits and voted for you! I am honored to be in your esteemed company as a co-winner for your work is always impeccably wrought and has continually inspired me to try harder. 


Many thanks to those who voted for my piece, which is not fictional and very important to me. I found out the particulars after the fact because the story was aired on the news, and appeared in the paper as well. As it turned out, Jordan was a lot closer to me than I'd thought which only made things worse. I pray he is at peace, and that his family has found some kind of solace in the arms of one another to endure their senseless and terribly tragic loss.


----------



## escorial (Mar 26, 2017)

well done


----------



## sas (Mar 26, 2017)

I love you both won. It was hard to choose. Nice work! I'm off to ski most of April, so may not participate next month. Looking forward to entries when back. Sas


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 26, 2017)

Both pieces had my votes.  Well wrought, well earned.  Kudos to you both.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 26, 2017)

Well-penned, both.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you, guys! There were some great pieces to choose from, everyone did such a great job with the prompt. Kudos to all!

Sis, your piece was heartbreaking, truly! I can't imagine how that must have made you feel.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 27, 2017)

Lovely poems and worthy winners.


----------



## ned (Mar 27, 2017)

Salutations Gumby and CD!

both brilliant poems,
Ned


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 27, 2017)

Congratulations girls! Both poems were brilliant.


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 28, 2017)

congrats to you both--powerful poetry from powerful poets...


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 31, 2017)

:applause::applause: Congratulations to two of WF's finest.... fabulous work...


----------

